# Allow Product Lifetime xfer in Upgrade program



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

TiVo offers a good discount on upgrading from an older S2 to a new S3, but doesn't allow the transfer of the Lifetime Service. Instead, you're allowed to purchase a NEW Lifetime Service for a discounted price of $299. If I really wanted, I'd just go buy an S3 and get Lifetime. the "upgrade" only saves $100 (XL)-$150(HD) off the cost of an S3, as I see it.

If, instead, they also allowed us to transfer our existing Lifetime service from the S2 unit to a New S3, for, say, half the cost ($150), I'd think TiVo would sell a lot more S3 units. However, I realize that TiVo makes more money from the services they offer, and that's probably why they don't offer it.


----------

